# Edel 665



## BobbyBattens (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,
In the process of refitting an edel 665, the boat I'm starting with was minus a tiller, would anyone happen to know the length of the stock tiller that came with the edel 665 or 600?


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

GOOGLE the Boat more pictures than you could ever need. Looks like 4' give or take. Looks like a good sailer.


----------

